# '100 QUESTIONS & ANSWERS About Endometriosis' by David Redwine, MD FACOG



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Dr. David Redwine is a surgeon in Bend, Oregon who has devoted his career to solving the puzzle of endometriosis and shattering the many long-held myths about this condition. He had a personal interest in it as his first wife had endometriosis so he saw the effects of it first-hand.He debunks the long-held notion that endometriosis can be successfully treated with hormone suppression, or that removing the uterus or ovaries is necessary to achieve results, or even helpful at all. He goes into great detail about the various forms of endometriosis, what a surgeon should look for, and how to successfully treat it- which is only through surgery done by an experienced surgeon. (Endometriosis is often diagnosed as IBS.)He also has a website where, for a fee, you can send him your medical records and he will review your case.You can either use his review for use with your own doctor or possibly arrange for a consultation and surgery with Dr. Redwine. His website is at www.endometriosissurgeon.comI wish every gynecologist- and maybe gastroenterologists as well- would read this book.


----------

